# No HD channels in R22 Guide...



## ebstauffer (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a HR23/700 as my primary IRD and a R22/200 with HD (and a couple of other SDs but I dont think that's an issue here). My HR23 works just fine. Howerver, I get no HD channels listed in the guide on my R22. For example, if I look at the guide in the 500s HBO1 shows and SD. If I navigate to that channel and select it I get the SD version. However if I key in 501 from the remote I get the HD version of the channel. I have spent literally hours with CSA who have generally been exceptionally willing to help resolve this problem. However last evening a CSA told me that the R22 didnt have the ability to show HD channels in the guide since it wasnt an HD receiver. This left me scratching my head a bit.

Of note, she did say that my account wasn't set up for SWM even though I reassured her I did in fact have a SWM setup.

Details:
Display/Prefs/Guide HD Channels is set to "Show all channels"
Dish type correctly set to Slimline-5S (SWM)
System software is 0x3de, Wed 6/2, 3:32a

Any thoughts?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Not familiar with the R22,
but, can you go into the Menu, Setup and somewhere choose to have the unit Hide the SD duplicate channels ?
These show in the instructions on page 87 of your manual to be under the "Preferences" section of setup.

Copied and pasted from the manual.
These are user interface display settings which include:
Recording Tips (High-Definition Receivers ONLY): Turn “On” or
“Off” helpful tips that display on screen whenever you schedule a recording.

Guide HD Channels (High-Definition Receivers ONLY): 
Choose whether you want the guide to show you HD channels and their duplicate SD channels or to hide the SD duplicates.

Guide shows: Select whether you want the first press of the GUIDE button to take you directly to the program guide or to go to the
category filter first. No matter which one you choose, pressing GUIDE a second time shows you the other option.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think if you set the preference to hide HD channels that might solve it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think if you set the preference to hide HD channels that might solve it.


You mean "Hide SD Duplicates"...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually on an r22 you have both choices depending on what kind of TV you have and your desired result.

But in this case, after retracing the original post, I think you're right


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

If you can tune Directly to the HD version of a channel, or ANY channel for that matter, yet that channel does not appear in the guide, then you have a custom favorites list set that does not include that channel. In this instance, you probably set a favorites list prior to having the HD channels "unhidden".

To remedy:

Press the Guide button, then press the yellow button below the MENU button, and choose "All Channels".

Good Luck!!


----------



## ebstauffer (Mar 16, 2010)

That was it exactly. Seems my "custom" was set before they enabled HD on the R22. Thanks so much!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If you are allowed the menu choice to change the "HD channel hide/reveal" in the guide, the R22 has figured out that you have HD service. If not, it thinks you have only SD service (like me).

Perhaps the R22 isn't finding the HD satellites when it goes through it's power up sequence. Then, even though you have "HD access" on your account, it might assume that it can only get SD channels so it won't display channels you can't get in it's guide.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

He got it fixed already ThomasM, he was using a custom channel list that was setup before he had HD service....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> He got it fixed already ThomasM, he was using a custom channel list that was setup before he had HD service....


I guess this reminds me of that old joke in school that said "read everything before doing anything" and the last entry says "do nothing".


----------

